# Unit Combos



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

What units do you know that when combined can be used to devastating effect?

Example: Lash and Templates (Noise Marines or Defilers or Both)
Example: Space Marine Scouts in a Land Speeder Storm for first turn assault
Example: Shrike and Infiltrating Vanguard for first turn assault

My Personal Favourite: Culexus Assassin and three full imperial guard psyker battle squads. This makes the assassins weapon Range 12" Strength 5 AP1 Assault 29! Completely useless but something I would like to try none the less.

Anyone else got some good ones?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

as i love to say 10 man assault squad with jump pack chappy, FTW


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

eldar jetbike seer council with warlock;d 3+ rerollable invu saves, rapes wehicles, kills other stuff. But thats a known cheese:|


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

-Psyker battle squad and callidus assassin: drop Ld down so that callidus flamer wounds on a 2+ and instant deaths anything without eternal warrior.
-Burnas in a battlewagon: move 7" with red paint, put one template touching anywhere on the battlewagon, multiply hits by 15, laugh :laugh: (7 template hits translates to 105 hits. I know of no other unit that can put more than 100 hits on anything, much less reliably.)


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Culexus Assassin and any large group of tryranid synapse (probably not on the same team but it'll be effective nonetheless).


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Al'Rahem with three meltas and a vox mounted in a vendetta. Outflank, deploy facing weak back armour, issue "Bring it Down" and open up with three meltas at under half range, a plasma weapon and three lascannons _all twin linked_ :victory:. Massive armour death, a scoring (Troops) unit and you get change from two hundred and fifty points.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Farseer plus Dire Avengers. Guide + Doom + Bladestorm = Paté

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Psyker Battle squads elites choices, so you would only get 2 squads of them plus the assassin? Would still be funny as hell though!


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Farseer plus Dire Avengers. Guide + Doom + Bladestorm = Paté
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Psyker Battle squads elites choices, so you would only get 2 squads of them plus the assassin? Would still be funny as hell though!


Yep, well spotted!


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Culler said:


> -Psyker battle squad and callidus assassin: drop Ld down so that callidus flamer wounds on a 2+ and instant deaths anything without eternal warrior.


This would be my favorite one............. Did you know the Eldar Avatar does not have Eternal Warrior?


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes Avatar does not have eternal warrior, maybe I'm failing to see something but how does the callidus flamer inflict instant death? At best it's one wound vs the Avatar and he still gets his invul save vs the flamer.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Use Psyker battle squads to drop his Ld below 4 

Combos?

Tervigons + Termagants
Tervigons give Termagants Synapse, Counter-Attack, Ld10, Posioned Attaccks 4+ and Furious charge, not to mention the choice of giving them Feel No Pain as well if need be. The Gaunts keep the Tervigon out of combat, and give the whole group some killing potential (in combat, surprisingly).

An extension is Tervigons + Termagants + Genestealers
The Genestealers provide some saftey from assualt for the Gaunts, while the gaunts in turn give the Genestealers cover without slowing them down. You can always cast Feel No Pain on Genestealers as well, not to mention the benifiets of Synapse.

Alpha Warrior + Warriors
The Alpha Warrior gives the Warriors extra WS & BS, as well as protection against S8/S9 ID. In a shooting Warrior brood, the Alpha can become a CC deterant. The Warriors really just keep the Alpha safe 

Alpha Warrior + Hive Guard
Alpha Warrior gives the Hive guard synapse, and Boneswords give the unit a CC deterant. The Hive Guards T means the Alpha is rarely ever going to be hit with ID, while the Alpha can soak up a few weaker shots with his better save.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Siphon said:


> Yes Avatar does not have eternal warrior, maybe I'm failing to see something but how does the callidus flamer inflict instant death? At best it's one wound vs the Avatar and he still gets his invul save vs the flamer.


Use the Psyker Battle Squad power Weaken Resolve on him, drop his leadership to 4 or less. That means teh Neural Shredder causes Instant Death. Works great against all kinds of multi-wound units. Can't wait to hit a Hive Tyrant and Tyrant Guard with it now that they no longer are protected from ID........................


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, I see, thanks for clearing it up. That's actually pretty devious. I like it a lot.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Culler said:


> -Burnas in a battlewagon: move 7" with red paint, put one template touching anywhere on the battlewagon, multiply hits by 15, laugh :laugh: (7 template hits translates to 105 hits. I know of no other unit that can put more than 100 hits on anything, much less reliably.)


I dunno, a squad of 50 Conscripts using First Rank Fire! could do it 

I think that Gargoyles and a Tyrant giving them Preferred Enemy is pretty nice, they auto-wound on a roll to hit of 6, so if you have a bad chance of wounding, you're better off re-rolling it for the auto wound.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Winterous said:


> I dunno, a squad of 50 Conscripts using First Rank Fire! could do it


Hits, not shots. 50 conscripts at rapid fire range with FRFSRF get 150 shots but only 50 hits on average. 50-man infantry squad at rapid fire range and no special weapons with FRFSRF get 140 shots (45 men with 3 each and 5 sergeants with 1 each) and average 70 hits. So they could but it's not nearly as regular or with as high a strength as burnas.

Also, farseer with guide + war walkers with 2 scatter lasers each is one of my favorite combos. Averages 18 strength 6 hits on something, which will kill about half of most infantry units (5 Marines or 15 Orks.)


----------



## gunslinger107 (Mar 12, 2010)

One nice combo is Swarmlord and outflankers. The Swarmlord gives you a +1 to reserve rolls, and lets you reroll outflank table edge. 

Bone swords and toxin sacs. Wound with power weapons on a 4+ regardless of toughness plus rerolls if your target is equal or less toughness, plus target has to roll for instant death. 

Mawloc and Lictors. Lictor acts as a teleport beacon for the Mawloc to deepstrike onto a unit.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

whirlwind and a DC. You hit units with the whirlwind, weaken them and pin them. you then finish them off with the DC... Not the most powerful or most effective but still great craic to play it.... the two completely opposing styles of battle coming together.... works well with sniper scouts too....


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Reevan said:


> whirlwind and a DC. You hit units with the whirlwind, weaken them and pin them. you then finish them off with the DC... Not the most powerful or most effective but still great craic to play it.... the two completely opposing styles of battle coming together.... works well with sniper scouts too....


Although pinning has a greater effect in 5th ed, i think this tactic is somewhat less effective now than what it was in 4th, considering most things are hidden away inside their metal boxes now days.

The whirlwind is most effective against a "Green Tide" Ork army, but having 30 models in a squad it is going to be fearless anyway, therefore automatically passing the pinning test, and doing just as much (if not more) damage in close combat as the Death Company.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I like Space Marine Scout bikers with a locator beacon. Throw in some drops pods and it's a great combo to get your drop pods right where you want them. In a five pod list, you get three pods all in perfect placement around the bikers first turn and hopefully overwhelm one side of his army. Then to top it off you get to use the pods as a wall of sorts against the other side of his army.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Siphon said:


> I like Space Marine Scout bikers with a locator beacon. Throw in some drops pods and it's a great combo to get your drop pods right where you want them. In a five pod list, you get three pods all in perfect placement around the bikers first turn and hopefully overwhelm one side of his army. Then to top it off you get to use the pods as a wall of sorts against the other side of his army.


Yeah, this one is great.
Use the scout move for the bikes, and first turn, BAM, bunch of pods dropping on their heads!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

I honestly like a chimera with 2 HF with a veteran squad inside with a HF and 2 Flamers, sure not as many hits as the burna boy tactic, but its a lot stronger and is the bane of any non MEQ armies, and I use two in my army, plus make them demo squads and they have a spare democharge to chuck at any elite 2+ save units


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Siphon said:


> Yes Avatar does not have eternal warrior, maybe I'm failing to see something but how does the callidus flamer inflict instant death? At best it's one wound vs the Avatar and he still gets his invul save vs the flamer.


The avatar cant be hurt by flamer or melter weapons, because it is made out of lava

I'm a fan of using the Lash + Anything with a blast/ordnance template :grin:
works well enough for me


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> The avatar cant be hurt by flamer or melter weapons, because it is made out of lava
> 
> I'm a fan of using the Lash + Anything with a blast/ordnance template :grin:
> works well enough for me


He can't be hurt by weapons that shoot FIRE, not just flamer weapons.
It's a really stupid rule, and it should just be template and melta weapons, but that's how it is.
Basically, there was fluff in the 3rd ed IG codex which allowed you to bypass the rule, by saying "Oh but my flamethrowers shoot acid instead, see the codex says that they do that sometimes."
Stupid rule is stupid, make it actually work properly.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yup yup, its not actually a flamer, its just a template weapon. The same way that a doom siren will hurt him aswell, or a strangleweb cause they arent fire.
And he can be instant killed if his LD goes down to below 5, in which case the strength of the shredder is double his LD and if the str is double that causes instant death. Same way an Inquisitor lord dies from a single autocannon shot, or a chapter master from a single missile launcher.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Karnox said:


> yup yup, its not actually a flamer, its just a template weapon. The same way that a doom siren will hurt him aswell, or a strangleweb cause they arent fire.


It really should be just Template and Melta weapons he's immune to, much more simple, and makes as much sense.
Seriously, look at all the different kinds of Template weapons.

Fire.
Acid-bullshit-sprayers.
Sound cannon.
Swarms of small insects.
A cloud of poisonous needles.
Some brain-frying ray.

NONE of those would hurt the Avatar.
Fire, for obvious reasons.
Acid, because of his extreme mass and flowing body, and damage would be negligible (acid hurts people because it melts away vital organs (like skin), the Avatar has nothing of the sort).
The Doom Siren ruptures organs with violent sound waves, see above.
Insects, what the fuck do you think will happen when a bug tries to bite him?
Needles, does this one really need explanation?
Mind-rape-ray. HE'S A DAEMONICALLY POSSESSED BALL OF LAVA.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

If you wanted to be a jerk you could argue he is immune to the mind rape ray and acid bullshit sprayers. They don't just say "template" in their entries, they say "flamer template". But I'd wager that's from being in older codexs. The rest just say template. 

So RAW he would be immune to them, RAI I don't think so. What about a pyrovore's attack? It's flame and a template, but not a flamer or heavy flamer either in the description or statline.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Siphon said:


> If you wanted to be a jerk you could argue he is immune to the mind rape ray and acid bullshit sprayers. They don't just say "template" in their entries, they say "flamer template". But I'd wager that's from being in older codexs. The rest just say template.
> 
> So RAW he would be immune to them, RAI I don't think so. What about a pyrovore's attack?  It's flame and a template, but not a flamer or heavy flamer either in the description or statline.


That's why I'm saying the rule should be changed.
It's a poorly written rule, and has been FAQd to prevent damage from anything that shoots fire, which is retarded as there's an easy side-step.
What I suggest, is make him immune to Melta and Template weapons regardless of what they do exactly, for _functionality's_ sake.


----------

